# Without a Landline



## officerripley (Nov 8, 2020)

So those who have no landline, just a cell phone: how in the heck do you find your misplaced cell phone without a landline to use to call the cell's number and follow the ringing sound?! (That's if you've misplaced the cell at home, of course, anywhere else, oh dear, lol.)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 8, 2020)

I ask Siri.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 8, 2020)

My mobile is placed either on the end of the kitchen bench or in my hand bag .....however i didn’t take my hand bag with me when I went out to a dance Saturday night.

  I put it in my dancing shoes bag  to go out , and as a test on Sunday ,I located it by calling the from my new Apple Watch


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 8, 2020)

officerripley said:


> So those who have no landline, just a cell phone: how in the heck do you find your misplaced cell phone without a landline to use to call the cell's number and follow the ringing sound?! (That's if you've misplaced the cell at home, of course, anywhere else, oh dear, lol.)


Make sure it's with you all the time so you don't lose it. Mine is always one of two places. Either in my purse or next to me lovingly gazing at me and waiting to ring for me. LOL


----------



## officerripley (Nov 8, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I ask Siri.
> View attachment 132558


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 8, 2020)

I would look upon that as a blessing.  Only use it seems it's good for is keeping track of my wife's phone.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 9, 2020)

3 cells in the house, call it..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2020)

officerripley said:


> So those who have no landline, just a cell phone: how in the heck do you find your misplaced cell phone without a landline to use to call the cell's number and follow the ringing sound?! (That's if you've misplaced the cell at home, of course, anywhere else, oh dear, lol.)


do you have whatsApp installed ?... if you do, send a text from your computer and listen for the 'ding''


----------



## jujube (Nov 9, 2020)

There used to be a website  called Dudewheresmycellphone.com. Put in your phone number and it would call your cellphone.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 9, 2020)

We had both cell and landline up until about 6 years ago. Then it dawned on us, 90% of landline was salespeople calling. Sure don’t miss it at all.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 9, 2020)

Pappy said:


> We had both cell and landline up until about 6 years ago. Then it dawned on us, 90% of landline was salespeople calling. Sure don’t miss it at all.



Same here.  I don't know why I waited so long to get rid of my landline.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2020)

If you have Facebook you can use it to call people over the Internet that are on your Messenger List, and ask them to call your phone.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 9, 2020)

jujube said:


> Put in your phone number and it would call your cellphone.


Put the number in what??


----------



## Devi (Nov 9, 2020)

Well, being more or less disabled (and husband has a cell phone), it's good for me to have a landline. The attached message machine can take messages — and I don't have to rush to answer the phone, or have/pay for an extra cell phone.

The landline came bundled with our Internet connection, so in any case, it's worked out well for us.

Just another possibly useful scenario.


----------



## Ceege (Nov 9, 2020)

We haven't had a landline in about 20 years.  Never missed it.  I keep my phone in a decorative bowl on a living room end table.  The bowl makes the ring sound louder.  I take it with me when I go out and have made it a habit of putting it on the charger when I get home.  It's right next to that bowl.  I'm very strict about where I put things,  so I've never misplaced it.....knock on wood.


----------



## Chet (Nov 9, 2020)

Internet is via landline for me. Got a cell but seldom use it.


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 9, 2020)

Good thing about landline is you can call 911 and leave the receiver off the hook and the police or fire can find you.  The down side is my local phone company wants 60.00 a month for a land line.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> If you have Facebook you can use it to call people over the Internet that are on your Messenger List, and ask them to call your phone.


provided they have facebook friends. lol!


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 9, 2020)

I just tried *callmylostphone.com* and it worked! Just type in you number and it will call you immediately or in the number of minutes you choose.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 10, 2020)

I emailed my brother who reads his emails constantly and had him call my phone until I found it.  Don't miss the landline at all.  Having to deal with AT&T was a pain when there was a problem.


----------



## Devi (Nov 10, 2020)

@terry123 -- I know what you mean about AT&T. And pretty expensive. Never again.

We get Internet and phone through our Internet provider.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2020)

officerripley said:


> So those who have no landline, just a cell phone: how in the heck do you find your misplaced cell phone without a landline to use to call the cell's number and follow the ringing sound?! (That's if you've misplaced the cell at home, of course, anywhere else, oh dear, lol.)



*
It sounds like you're spying on me. You discribed my whole day. My husband has a cell phone but I don't. I use the landline and most of the time it's for him to find out where his cell phone is at.*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> If you have Facebook you can use it to call people over the Internet that are on your Messenger List, and ask them to call your phone.



 Or  I've emailed family on my computer,  and hoped they looked at their email account.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I just tried *callmylostphone.com* and it worked! Just type in you number and it will call you immediately or in the number of minutes you choose.



Sounds like a good option for most people,  but I have anonymous calls silenced on my cell phone so that wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 10, 2020)

We each have a cell phone, but the land line is what we use when at home.  With the pandemic we are mostly hibernating, not going out except for groceries.  The cell phones are for the weather report, messages, and some news.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Nov 10, 2020)

Haven't had a landline in years. As for my cell phone, it is always in limited places so no need to hunt for it.


----------



## Mat (Nov 10, 2020)

I have a cell phone and it is only used to wake me up from my naps, well it sure seems that way !


----------



## officerripley (Nov 10, 2020)

Great suggestions all for finding the cell. Now: does anybody know of any sites or apps to help me find my glasses?


----------



## old medic (Nov 10, 2020)

We have been untied for over 3 years now...each have cell phones and use them as a hotspot for internet.
I have been without a phone for over a week...actually didn't miss it much, but realize how much we've come to depend on them


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 11, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Great suggestions all for finding the cell. Now: does anybody know of any sites or apps to help me find my glasses?


----------

